# Over excitement with other dogs



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio has just turned 9 months and has been socilised with other dogs since she had her shots, I also have a terrier living with me since I got her at ten weeks but over the past few months shes been uncontrollable around other dogs and slowly getting worse. When she sees another dog she lunges on the lead to greet them (not agressive just unbelieveably excited) while yelping and whining loudly. When she does get close to them, say if they are off lead and come over, she leaps all over them, licking and jumping on they're heads. This causes the other dog to give a quick growl and then they move away as they cant even sniff her with her antics. She will heel nicely until another dog comes into eye sight then she'll attempt to drag me over to them, yelping all the way. This often frightens owners and smaller dogs. I've tried keeping her focus on me with food,toys and a halti and putting her into a sit till the dog passes but I cant seem to stop her madness. This even happens in the car if we drive past another dog, she yelps and screams till she can see them anymore. Its ruining our walks as I'm worried we'll run into another dog and she will cause one of her scenes. I stay calm when she does this while trying to redirect but I feel like I'm always saying "sorry shes friendly just excited" to worried looking owners trying to pass. She was impossible a training classes as she yelped and screamed when ever she was near another dog. I am going to a trainer for help on the 21st of Jan for one on one training around his dogs but till then I want to try do something about it as I'm struggling to control her during our walks. She plays great when off lead with my friends dogs just on lead shes a pain. Sorry for the essay. Any ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe using a pinch/prong collar would give you more control.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta is the same way and I can control her with the prong collar so that we can enjoy our walks, but it's not improving the underlying excitement. We're going for a behavior evaluation on Thursday.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta is the same way and I can control her with the prong collar so that we can enjoy our walks, but it's not improving the underlying excitement. We're going for a behavior evaluation on Thursday.


 Paula, can you post on how it went after the evaluation? I'd lke to hear what a behaviorist would say about the topic. If I'm prying or anything, then please just ignore this.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

crisp said:


> Paula, can you post on how it went after the evaluation? I'd lke to hear what a behaviorist would say about the topic. If I'm prying or anything, then please just ignore this.


Yes, I'd be happy to share. If you don't see anything by Friday afternoon, remind me.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll have to order a collar, you cant get them in ireland. I'm hoping the one on one with the trainer will help. Its just stressful as I dont want other dog owners looking at her like she is agressive. Id love to here how it goes with shasta too. Its nice to hear someone else is in the same boat. Its getting dangerous as she will pull me out towards the road if a dog is on the other side of the street. I have to have my partner with me while walking as hes stronger then me.  I would like to control her myself.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried to spray her with water in a squirt bottle, I've used it on my border collie when he kickes into high drive after something, and I need him to focous back on me. 
I also use a prong collar at times too.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Ive used the spray bottle for things like counter surfing but I didnt think to bring it on walks. I'll give it a go. thanks everyone for your help  I really need it.


----------



## 105e (Nov 11, 2010)

*Riley's the same!!!!*

Hi,
Geez it's nice to hear someone has a similiar problem and I'm not alone.
I have a beautiful 7 1/2 month old puppy who does the same! He has done all puppy classes, completed obedience classes, is well socialised but goes bananas when we meet other dogs on our walks. The dog trainer at obedience classes said Riley was a "stubborn dog" but I should persevere with training and he would come right. I would love to be able to walk past another dog without the worry of Riley lunging at them. He just wants to play as they all did at puppy classes - leaping around like lunatics but having a jolly good time! On our morning walk he has suddenly taken to leaping up at people who greet us with a cheery Good Morning - he obviously thinks they are talking to him! I am also saying "Sorry" a lot to people who think Riley is about to attack them or their dog.
Look forward to reading some replies - they may be able to help me too....


----------



## Kashi1019 (Jan 14, 2011)

Our 7 1/2 month old, Macy, does the same thing too, only on walks, it's driving us crazy!


----------



## gsdbrazil (Sep 18, 2010)

My 6 month old puppy does the same. It seems to be a very common problem with some strong willed gsd puppies.

In order to be able to continue walking him, I tried the Gentle Leader but that didn't go very well: he wouldn't walk and also it was rubbing fur off his face. Then I got the Easy Walk harness, which works better now. At least I can control him a little better.

It is really annoying to have people saying that your dog is aggressive when you know he just wants to play, isn't it?


----------



## SequoiaandRiley (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey, I know this post is really old, but any updates? My 5 month old puppy lunges towards other dogs and people (not aggressive, just really excited) as well. She is going to puppy classes and puppy day camp, but when she is excited she pulls and wants to either be pet or play really bad to the point where she comes off as too much and other dogs get mad at her often. Also, she is too small and excited for the big dog park, but too big and excited for the small dog park. Help! Lol


----------

